# Fri 4/12



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Decided to see if I could stick a few last night. I managed to find 14 from 13"-19". Couldn't hit but about half my spots due to the wind. Water was fairly clear at about 3' with a hard falling tide. Maybe next week the wind will lay down and we can all









get out and find some flatties.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good job Elliot. Got to love that new commercial license.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep. Terry did you install your new seat yet? If not I'll come by and install it for you.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

nice catch, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I learned something about the commercial license that ill share. 

If I gig 10 fish I can keep all 10 for myself. However on the 11th and up I have to sell them ALL to a fish house. Not just number 11, 12... When I've been checked and presented it they immediately ask where I sell fish and they do check. Kinda feel like they shoulda told me all this when I bought it


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Lopealong, I had heard that about a commercial license and am glad you confirmed it. I dont know if I will get one or not.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work on those flatties!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice flatties! U da man!


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Also,just some info,I have a RS and was told on the 11 fish you are then considered commercial and you have to have commercial life jakets,I already had them but might save someone a ticket,also said I was suspose to have running lights on but they dont enforce it,good luck,see yall after cobia season.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Not trying to derail the thread, but when you get flattie #11 on the boat, you are not allowed to have game fish on board (reds or specs). I know this, Cause I got checked couple times last year, man in green told me. Be careful. Also, if you have more than ten fish per person on board, everyone on board must have commercial license. (I called and asked) Rules, rules.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ron, I buy a commercial and also the sportsman license and have been checked in Orange Beach plenty of times with both species.Had the man in green look at both licenses and was told to have a good night.Will do some research though.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've heard some of all of the above but have never seen anything in print. If anyone finds anything in writing please share.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes I am curious to know the rules also. Fortunately I have never been checked but to my knowlege I am always legal. Just my luck if I do screw up I'll get checked that knight.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like youlls commercial regulations suck. Im Commercial here in N.C adv. between 80-100 lbs a night and i also have a active fish dealer endorsment. And i keep what i want and then sell the rest to the fish house or public. Marine fisheries check me all the time. That has to be horrible whats youlls size and creel limit ours is 14 inch for commercial and unlimited. For a rec fisher or gigger it is 15 inch and 6 a person no more then 12 a boat. We arnt allowed to gig red drum at all its a huge fine but sheepshead and black drum and everything else is a go. Our slot for drum is 18-27 inches and 1 a person


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Commercial is 12" and unlimited. Rec is 12" and 10 per person. I've been stopped with 40 flounder on board and no problem and that was rec. Can't gig reds or specks.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

we can gig specks but only 75 lbs a night


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Specks have gamefish status so they're no no to stick.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mud cat did you just get a set of HPS


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah flounder sure did i have talked to you on BFC. A few times about the caps and stuff


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

You boys have it made down there. Our size/limit up here in NC is 15"/6. We havent had that problem yet though, the water is always dirty down where we gig so its always a challenge....hopefully with then new lights we will get a limit this weekend.


----------



## floridahusker (Feb 9, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, how did you qualify for your RS? Did you work on a commercial boat? I am trying to qualify. Used to work on a longline boat for 5 years but it was about 12 years ago.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Where at in NC you gig at hotsoup


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

mudd_cat23 said:


> Yeah flounder sure did i have talked to you on BFC. A few times about the caps and stuff


Well I hope thier working out for you


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Well I hope thier working out for you


There pretty dag on good so far i paid for them in 1 night of gigging might add 2 more. Im going to go ahead and order the caps for them. I might send u a message on here or maybe call you so we can talk on hooking them up. Im trying to get my hands on some of bout well poles buy no luck yet


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

X-Shark said:


>


And X comes to the rescue. May caps came with a nice drawing


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Elliot sorry for JACKIN you Post


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

mudd_cat23 said:


> Where at in NC you gig at hotsoup


Holden Beach Waterway/Lockwood Folly....the water is seldom clear, mostly dingy.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

HotSoup said:


> Holden Beach Waterway/Lockwood Folly....the water is seldom clear, mostly dingy.


Small world i live in supply amd gig the same spots send me a private message with your name


----------

